# Camisa Negra



## chica11

Hola,

Hace unas semanas compré el nuevo disco compacto de Juanes, “Mi sangre” porque me encanta la canción “Camisa Negra”.  Entiendo las letras y el significado de la canción, pero quisiera saber si  “Camisa Negra” o “Tener la Camisa Negra” es una expresión en español o solamente, una frase artística que él la inventó para la canción.    
 
Gracias de antemano!!
 
Lili
 
PD 
No sé si escogí el foro correcto para hacer mi pregunta. Si no, ¿puedes moverla?


----------



## alc112

Tengo la camisa negra quiere decir que la camisa que el estaría usando en eso momente estaba negra (por algún motivo) o por lo menos eso es lo que se me viene a la mente para describirlo. Estoy seguro que otros foreros podrán explicártelo mejor
Saludos


----------



## Artrella

> Mussolini escribió en 1932 que su doctrina había sido "la doctrina de la acción": "el fascismo -dijo- nació de una necesidad de acción y fue acción". Falto, pues, de un verdadero cuerpo doctrinal, el fascismo se definió, en principio, por su negatividad y, ante todo, por el recurso sistemático a la agitación y a la violencia callejera, y a un estilo para-militar de actuación -marchas, banderas, uso de uniformes y *camisas negras*



fuente 

No sé si esto tendrá algo que ver con la canción que mencionás, pero al menos es lo que yo sé de "el movimiento de los camisas negras".  Incluso en Argentina existió también en la época del General Perón.


----------



## Like an Angel

Sé que tuvo problemas Juanse con eso de la "Camisa negra" y me parece que fué por lo que comentó Artrella, pero el dijo que no tenía nada que ver con eso, que era sólo una canción. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## chica11

Hola gracias por la información especialmente sobre la historia de “la camisa negra” en la canción,  para que sepan, las primeras letras son:  Tengo la camisa negra. Hoy mi amor esta de luto.  Hoy tengo en el alma una pena y es por culpa de tu embrujo....

Por eso, la canción tiene que ver con un hombre que perdió su amor y pensé que quizás “la camisa negra” sea una expresión que se usa cuando su novio/a te deja o algo así.  Sin embargo ahora veo que solamente son letras inventadas por Juanes!!


----------



## alc112

Es que básicamente, cuando alguien que conoces muere, usas ropa negra. quizás por eso Juanes puso eso en la canción


----------



## Mita

Claro, como dices, no es una expresión que se use, por lo menos en mi país. Sólo se refiere a que "tiene la camisa negra, porque negra tiene el alma, él por ella perdió la calma..."   Es una forma de referirse a que se siente mal porque lo dejaron.
Saludos


----------



## chica11

Es cierto, lo que dijiste Alc, porque en todas las culturas cuando alguien se muere, la gente siempre se pone ropa negra.  Juanes esta de luto porque su novia le dejó.  

¿Alguien puede cerrar este hilo, ya que tengo la respuesta que buscaba?

Muchísimas gracias a todos!!


----------



## alc112

chica11 said:
			
		

> Es cierto, lo que dijiste Alc, porque en todas las culturas cuando alguien se muere, la gente siempre se pone ropa negra. Juanes esta de luto porque su novia le dejó.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede cerrar este hilo, ya que tengo la respuesta que buscaba?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos!!


 
No es necesario cerrarlo, chica. a otros foreros le pueden surgir alguna duda respecto a este tema. Tu hilo será cerrado si se estaría hablando de cualquier otra cosa menos de la camisa negra.
Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Al, si sólo te hubieras imaginado....


> cama cama *caman baby*
> te digo con disimulo
> que tengo la camisa negra
> *y debajo tengo el difunto*


 2 preguntas:
1) en la primera línea, ¿Juanes cambia al inglés para decir "come on baby"?
2) en la última línea, ¿qué es "el difunto"?
¿Qué opinan Ustedes?





> tengo la camisa negra
> ya tu amor no me interesa
> lo que ayer me supo a gloria
> hoy me sabe a pura
> miércoles por la tarde y tú que no llegas


 No tengo preguntas sobre esta estrofa... nada más lo quería compartir con Ustedes porque ME ENCANTA.


----------



## malucitat

con respecto a la camisa negra, Juanes solo quiso decir que tiene la camisa negra, pues su amor esta de luto y cuando se esta de luto pues se viste de negro... por eso lo dice, nada mas y dice que debajo tiene el difunto, porque asimila como si el muerto (difunto) fuera el, pues a perdido a su amor y cuando uno pierde a su amor, siente morir, no? bueno eso es lo que el trata de decir...
Gracias.. bye


----------



## belén

*¡¡Hola pollo!!* 



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Al, si sólo te hubieras imaginado.... 2 preguntas:
> 1) en la primera línea, ¿Juanes cambia al inglés para decir "come on baby"?
> 
> *Sip, cambia al inglés para hacer el juego de palabras de cama (bed) a c'mon que fonéticamente son parecidas.*
> 
> 2) en la última línea, ¿qué es "el difunto"?
> 
> *Tal como te ha comentado el otro forero, el difunto (el muerto) es la persona que está debajo de la camisa negra - es decir, el propio Juanes.*
> 
> ¿Qué opinan Ustedes? No tengo preguntas sobre esta estrofa... nada más lo quería compartir con Ustedes porque ME ENCANTA.


 
*¡¡Saludos!!
Belén*


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

En España por lo menos "camisa negra" no significa más que eso... camisa de color negro. Claro que cuando muere alguien es normal vestirse de negro (de luto). La canción dice:

Tengo la camisa negra 
hoy mi amor esta de luto 
Tengo la camisa negra 
porque negra tengo el alma 
Que tengo la camisa negra 
y debajo tengo el difunto 

Como ves, en la canción se refiere a que se ha puesto la camisa negra porque está de luto: se murió su amor.


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias por confirmar lo del inglés.

Lo del difunto, he escuchado 2 otras interpretaciones, y quería comprobarlas o rechazarlas:
a)el difunto = su corazón
b)el difunto = su.......sexo. 

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Jaja Fenixpollo! Pues... debajo de la camisa supongo que será el corazón, porque su sexo como tú dices... estará debajo de los pantalones.

Quien sabe, tal vez su próximo disco incluya "los pantalones negros"


----------



## adolfo

yo creo que el difunto es su sexo porque despues dice "para enterrartelo cuando quieras"


----------



## fenixpollo

adolfo said:
			
		

> yo creo que el difunto es su sexo porque despues dice "para enterrartelo cuando quieras"


Gracias por la opinión, adolfo, y por confirmar esa interpretación.  ¿Otras opiniones?


----------



## Stu Pedazo

adolfo said:
			
		

> yo creo que el difunto es su sexo porque despues dice "para enterrartelo cuando quieras"



Well, you're not the only ones who saw it that way, fenix and adolfo! This song was banned in the Dominican Republic because of that line: "para enterrartelo cuando quieras, mamita". Juanes himself admitted that the double meaning was intentional. According to the report I read, the fact that the song was banned has not affected record sales of "Mi Sangre" in the D.R.  Google it if you want the full story.


----------



## Pakal

¿Y porqué habría de ser su sexo?  Tal vez porque el "difunto" está "tieso".
(stiff, erect)
Slds


----------



## alex_ev

hola a todos bueno para mi parecer sobre "la camisa negra" no solo tienen que entender solo esa parte para saber a que se refiere tienen que saber el todo el significado de la musica si se dedican a una sola palabra pueden variar las ideas solo escunchen la canción y halaran el significado de todo y asi sabran tambien a que se refiere la camisa negra y eso del difunto no solo es sexo o estar de luto solo les digo escuchen la musica con calma y veran a que se refiere juanes


----------



## Kerry357

Hola todos

La canción acaba de llegar en Inglaterra y tengo una pregunta sobre el nombre. Es que *Tengo la camisa negra* significa que tiene una camisa negra que tiene puesto en este momento, o significa que posee una camisa negra? Muchas gracias.

Kerry


----------



## Monnik

Pakal said:
			
		

> ¿Y porqué habría de ser su sexo? Tal vez porque el "difunto" está "tieso".
> (stiff, erect)
> Slds


 

Yo he escuchado también la versión del "doble sentido" del difunto, por lo que creo que más bien es lo opuesto... El "susodicho" está muerto, o sea, ni cómo ayudar al pobrecito.  

Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Hi, Kerry.  I don't think he means "I have a black shirt", but rather, since the rest of the song is in the present tense (and your suitcases are by the door), he is saying "I have a black shirt _on_."

Saludos.


----------



## Kerry357

Muchas gracias por su ayuda. La canción tiene más sentido ahora. Disculpeme por responder tan tarde- no me había dado cuenta que tenía una respuesta!


----------



## pointblankstare

del canción de Juanes, La Camisa Negra:

C'mon c'mon c'mon baby,
te digo con disimulo,
que tengo la camisa negra
y *debajo tengo el difunto.*

No entiento que quiere decir "debajo tengo el difunto" en este caso...el diccionario dice:

difunto,-a
I	adjetivo late, deceased
     el difunto padre de la novia, the late father of the bride

II	m,f deceased

Me podéis decir (can you guys tell me) que significa aquí?

Gracias antemano (y por favor, corrígeme si he hecho un error, o deberíais escribir algo differente),

Eric


----------



## gienesa

He's saying he's wearing a black shirt (probable allusion to mourning) and under the shirt is _el difunto_.  I think it means that under his shirt is his own dead body.


----------



## carpve

Es una frase hecha y viene a decir algo asi como que "la pena va por dentro"
Vamos que el muchacho tiene roto el corazon, to have a broken heart?
Hope that makes any help but wait for more ideas


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola.
Entiendo que la canción original dice.
...Tengo la Camisa Negra y de bastón tengo al difunto"
y tiene una connotación sexual, refiriendose al "pene", de hecho esta canción por lo menos  aca en Venezuela fue puesta en discusión ( para ser vetada), ya que tiene una letra bastante fuerte, pero en doble sentido.

Espero te sirva de algo mi comentario
Saludos
PD. Algun Colombiano te puede ilustrar más al respecto.


----------



## gienesa

The "letras" tab on Juanes' site reads

 cama cama caman baby ​  te digo con disimulo ​  que tengo la camisa negra ​  y debajo tengo el difunto ​  tengo la camisa negra ​  ya tu amor no me interesa 

​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mis disculpas, me acaban de corregir, es "debajo tengo al difunto" pero la connotación es la  misma.
Sorry!
RM!


----------



## AmethystSW

pointblankstare said:


> del canción de Juanes, La Camisa Negra:
> 
> C'mon c'mon c'mon baby,
> te digo con disimulo,
> que tengo la camisa negra
> y *debajo tengo el difunto.*
> 
> No entiento que quiere decir "debajo tengo el difunto" en este caso...el diccionario dice:
> 
> difunto,-a
> I adjetivo late, deceased
> el difunto padre de la novia, the late father of the bride
> 
> II m,f deceased
> 
> Me podéis decir (can you guys tell me) que significa aquí?
> 
> Gracias [de] antemano (y por favor, corrígeme si he hecho cometido un error, o deberíais debería escribir algo differente),
> 
> Eric


I'm glad you asked this question, because I had wondered what it meant in the context myself. I always thought it was a metaphor to do with mourning, but never really understood it.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=35821&highlight=camisa+negra
Disculpa no se bien como hilar , una conversación anterior, pero en este hilo se comenta mas o menos a lo que me refiero con la connotación sexual...
Saludos


----------



## Javinovich

Ahhhhhhh ya basta no soporto tanta suposición.


Bueno hace meses aqui en México vi una entrevista que le hicieron a Juanes y la canción o el significado de la camisa negra no tiene mucho que ver con lutos, ni culturas.

Simplemente es una anecdota de Juanes cuando alguna vez iba de fiesta. Su camisa favorita en ese entonces era una camisa  de color negro y antes de esa fiesta su mamá la lavo o algo así total que la camisa estaba casi inservible o mojada (no recuerdo) y el deshaciendose por usarla total que no se como resolvio el problema pero siempre si pudo ir con su camisa negra a la fiesta.

Nada que ver con los 9238290285908908092 posts, cierto.

Saludos.


----------



## Monnik

Anda, no es para desesperarse.   Es cierto que por ahí la canción dice "para clavártelo cuando quieras", entonces lo más lógico es que la gente le tome un doble sentido, ¿no?   

Qué bueno que alguien como tú nos pueda aclarar lo cierto.

Saludos, vecino


----------



## Sheb

Javinovich said:


> Nada que ver con los 9238290285908908092 posts, cierto.



Tranquilo varón.
Y no nada que ver el tuyo solo fue confuso, o mas bien bastante incompleto, (parecia mas bien un chisme.... "este, y después, entonces, mas tarde, y fue cuando....pero lo cierto es que el man se fue con su camisa negra")
pero gracias igualmente.



Monnik said:


> Anda, no es para desesperarse.   Es cierto que por ahí la canción dice "para clavártelo cuando quieras", entonces lo más lógico es que la gente le tome un doble sentido, ¿no?
> 
> Qué bueno que alguien como tú nos pueda aclarar lo cierto.
> 
> Saludos, vecino



jaja, hombre, no es "para clavártelo cuando quieras" de ser asi el doble sentido casi que se pierde.... es "pa' enterrartelo cuando quieras" (creo que dice pa')
los muertos/difuntos se entierran, no se clavan.

Es como una canción vieja (no tanto, pero no recuerdo de hace cuanto) que de decia:
Cantante: "Tite se murio"
Coro:       "si, ¿Y cuando entierran a Tite?
Cantante: "a Tite lo entierran hoy"

espero no tener que explicarlo.¿no?


----------



## psychodelika star

Oye, se que hace rato hiciste esta pregunta, pero deberías buscar en un nuevo hilo que se creo hace dos meses sobre la camisa negra, pero hay respuestas de hoy, búscala ahí hice una explicación en ingles de lo de la camisa negra, y su significado.


----------



## lolilolo

veo que nadie absolutamente nadia te respondio como era lo de la camimisa negra yo te lo explico el dice '' tengo la camisa negra por que negra tengo el alma yo por ti perdi la alma y a si pierdo asta mi calma calma calma calm baby''

se ignifica que por que lo dejo se puse la camisa negra para simular luto es que tenias que escuchar bien la cancion 

osmel eduardo , lo0lol0lilo


----------



## romarsan

Buenoooooooo, lo que me he estado pediendo!!! Es una canción genial, mezcla el dolor y la resignación con las ganas de renacer y olvidar.
Para mí, la camisa negra que lleva (se supone) en ese momento, es un simple reflejo de su estado de ánimo, no el detalle principal del relato. Lo que importa es que tiene negra el alma.
Particularmente me encantan los giros, como el que ha explicado Belén del juego de palabras inglés/español del "come on" con "cama". Y la de mier... coles, también es un giro entre la maldición y el autocontrol para reconducir la situación.
No creo que el difunto sea el sexo, es él, que tiene el alma negra y ha perdido la ilusión por lo que le rodea. Además el difunto está un poco alto : "llevo la camisa negra y bajo llevo el difunto..."
Bueno es una canción preciosa y creo que este hilo demuestra que, aunque con lenguaje coloquial, es complicada...
Saludos a todos


----------



## Maruja14

lolilolo said:


> *V*eo que nadie*,* absolutamente nadi*e,* te respondi*ó* como era lo de la *camisa* negra*.* *Y*o te lo explico*:* *é*l dice '' tengo la camisa negra por que negra tengo el alma yo por ti perdi la alma y a si pierdo asta mi calma calma calma calm baby''
> 
> *Si*gnifica que *porque* lo dej*ó* se pus*o* la camisa negra para simular luto*.* *E*s que ten*í*as que escuchar bien la canci*ó*n*.*
> 
> osmel eduardo , lo0lol0lilo


 
Creo que ya le han respondido, además del otro hilo que hay sobre el tema. Pero efectivamente,  creo que tú tampoco has escuchado muy bien la canción, porque la letra que das tiene poco que ver con la realidad. Aqui te pongo la original, para no confundir:

"tengo la camisa negra / porque negra tengo el alma/ yo por ti perdí la calma/ y casi pierdo hasta mi cama/ c'mon c'mon c'mon baby"...

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Monnik

[/quote] jaja, hombre, no es "para clavártelo cuando quieras" de ser asi el doble sentido casi que se pierde.... es "pa' enterrartelo cuando quieras" (creo que dice pa')
los muertos/difuntos se entierran, no se clavan.

Es como una canción vieja (no tanto, pero no recuerdo de hace cuanto) que de decia:
Cantante: "Tite se murio"
Coro: "si, ¿Y cuando entierran a Tite?
Cantante: "a Tite lo entierran hoy"

espero no tener que explicarlo.¿no?[/quote]


No, no lo tendrás que explicar, pero... No es lo mismo enterrarlo que enterrártelo, ¿no?  Sí que es gracioso este hilo. Saludos...


----------



## psychodelika star

Si absolutamente Juanes canta que lo que se murio fue su pene, por que como rompió con la mujer con quien mantenia relaciones sexuales, entonces, muere su pene, y por eso tiene  la camisa negra, "y debajo tengo el difunto" (debajo de la cintura).....Y pues lo confirma cuando dice "pa' enterrartelo cuando quieras mamita"....ese tipo de canciones osn populares en mi pais por tener el doble sentido


----------



## gatogab

Lo lograron!
Fui a comprar el CD!

gatogab


----------



## psychodelika star

gatogab said:


> Lo lograron!
> Fui a comprar el CD!
> 
> gatogab


 
Jaja, por lo menos logramos eso!!


----------



## davedelong

"Tener la camisa negra" puede significar algunas cosas:

1.  Que la camisa es de color negro
2.  Que una camisa que era de otro color se volvió negra por algún motivo, tal como "se ennegreció la camisa"

Entendiendo ésto, tengo la opinión que el significado como lo usa Juanes sería más como el segundo; que él tuvo una camisa, pero la muerte de la relación que él tuvo con alguna mujer la volvió negra.

Algo así, creo.


----------



## halata

*El difunto* means *the bereaved*. It goes like:
_los familiares de una persona difunta._

I hope that helps.  

P.S. No hablo español muy bien y tengo miedo de hacer muchos errores... Por eso lo dije en inglés.


----------



## Translator99

"Difunto" means corpse (this is, the body of a dead person.) In the song Juanes refers to his penis, which is as rigid as a corpse. "Pa'enterrartelo cuando quieras" means "to shove it into you anytime you want." So, I think the meaning is very clear.


----------



## Moritzchen

halata said:


> *El difunto* means *the bereaved*. It goes like:
> _los familiares de una persona difunta.._.





Translator99 said:


> "Difunto" means corpse (this is, the body of a dead person.)...


Difunto: deceased
Bereaved: deudos
corpse: cadáver

Just sayin'


----------



## JUANDATA

Significa que esta "Despechado" en Colombia esto significa en el contexto de la "traición" o el "adiós" de una mujer que uno esta resentido y por lo general acude al licor para socavar las penas. No tiene nada que ver con el luto ni con el sexo.


----------

